# Profiler



## nollario (27. Jul 2004)

Hi!

Kennt jemand nen guten PRofiler speziell für Objekt Allokations Überprüfung, den es ohne kommerzielle Lizenz gibt?

Hab jprobe ausprobiert. Klappt gut, gibt es aber nur mit Lizenz...  Eclipse Profiler funktioniert die heap dump Methode nicht (und das ist eigentlich das Einzige was mich interessiert von dem Teil!) 

Any ideas?

Christian


----------



## bygones (27. Jul 2004)

wenn du mit dem Eclipse Profiler den meinst: http://sourceforge.net/projects/eclipsecolorer/
dann leider net  :cry:


----------



## Calamitous (27. Jul 2004)

den JProfiler kannst 30 Tage lang kostenlos probieren...
der ist auch recht gut...
Nachteil halt, dass du ihn kaufen mußt um ihn endless zu benutzen...
p.s.: es gibt netürlich den Vergangenheitszauber der Windows Uhr  :wink:


----------



## nollario (27. Jul 2004)

traurig traurig eigentlich.. hab ich fast befürchtet.... na ja... muss ich ma schaun, ob das budget noch was für den profiler hergibt - weil gut is der ja schon: der jprobe...


----------

